# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  9 худших способов порвать отношения

## Irina

* 9 худших способов порвать отношения*

Начать отношения просто, а завершить существующие - крайне сложно. Сказать правду в глаза трудно, вот и идут в ход жестокие способы разрыва.

*1. Долгоиграющий.* Такой способ расставания предпочитают те, кто в течение долгого времени (от нескольких недель до нескольких месяцев) боится или не решается сказать второй половине, что между ними все кончено. Это - самый неприятный способ расстаться из всех возможных: он ни на шаг не приближает к разрыву, принося при этом партнерам страдания.

*2. Внезапный.* Полная противоположность "долгоиграющему" способу. Одному из партнеров кажется, что отношения никогда не были такими прекрасными, как теперь, и именно в этот момент второй партнер внезапно объявляет о разрыве. На самом деле "внезапным" разрыв будет только для того, кого бросают: инициатор расставания все давно и тщательно продумал. Такое окончание отношений очень болезненно: из абсолютного счастья тот, кого бросили, попадает в абсолютное горе, не понимая, что же послужило причиной разрыва – ведь все шло так хорошо!..

*3.Тихий.* Нет ничего мучительнее, чем полная неизвестность, и именно на нее обрекают своих "бывших" приверженцы такого способа расстаться с прошлой любовью. Ни письма, ни телефонного звонка, ни смски – брошенная сторона не дождется ничего, что могло бы объяснить причину разрыва. Некоторые идут даже дальше: меняют номера телефонов, не отвечают на письма, даже переезжают в другой район. Этот способ закончить отношения наиболее прост для инициатора, так как ему не надо ничего объяснять, но наиболее мучителен для брошенного. Люди, чьи отношения закончились именно таким образом, склонны переживать сильнейшую психологическую травму.

*4. Электронный.* Расстаться хочется побыстрее, причину разрыва объяснить вроде тоже нужно, а вот пороху позвонить или встретится с "бывшей" или "бывшим" и поговорить с глазу на глаз не хватает. Что остается? Только достижения цивилизации в виде Интернета и мобильных телефонов. Послать сообщение в аську, написать письмо по электронной почте, бросить смс со словами: "Прости, нам надо расстаться", "Я не люблю тебя", "Давай останемся друзьями" психологически проще, чем решиться на откровенный разговор. К тому же, виртуальность дает еще одно преимущество – возможность скрыть истинную причину разрыва. Такой способ – страшный удар по самолюбию того, кого бросают: ведь он не оказался достойным простых слов, сказанных голосом.

*5. Социально-сетевой.* Этот способ так же имеет прямое отношение к сети Интернет, однако главное отличие его от "асечных" сообщений и электронных писем в том, что о разрыве оповещаются все, находящиеся во френд-ленте, добавленные в "друзья" и прочие "круги", делая личную трагедию достоянием общественности. Под записью в блоге, сообщающей о том, что автор отныне свободен, как ветер, могут подписаться как сочувствующие, так и язвительные комментаторы, а уж каково тому, кто узнает о том, что его бросили, открыв собственную френд-ленту, лучше промолчать: к сердечной боли примешивается стыд, ощущение публичной порки и прилюдного выстирывания грязного белья. В профайле пользователя сети Facebook и его российского аналога Вконтакте и вовсе есть строчка "семейное положение", в котором по желанию можно добавить свой социальный статус (женат/замужем, есть друг/подруга) и указать его имя или ник партнера. При желании этот статус можно поменять на что-то вроде "нахожусь в активном поиске", и бывшему партнеру (как и его "друзьям" на сайте) тут же придет уведомление от администраторов сайта :"ваш социальный статус изменился".

*6. "Автоответный".* Позвонить и оставить на автоответчике сообщение о расставании - это, наверное, даже хуже "электронного" способа. Инициатор разрыва вроде бы и совесть свою успокаивает, общаясь голосом, а с другой стороны – не дает возможность брошенному человеку задать вопросы и услышать на них ответы.

*7. Родительский.* Мамы, конечно, всегда желают добра своим детям, но многие заходят так далеко в желании облагодетельствовать свое чадо, что начинают активно вмешиваться в его личную жизнь. Если откровенность между родителем и ребенком такова, что выросшее чадо начинает активно жаловаться на свою половинку, мудрой матери не составит труда сделать однозначный вывод: разрыв не за горами, надо его ускорить – на благо дитятка, разумеется. И тут можно ожидать чего угодно: от рассказов о многочисленных бывших возлюбленных своего чада за милым "почтисемейным" обедом, произносимых с улыбкой, до якобы "материнских" откровений – мол, деточка, ты ему не пара, ну такой он у меня оболтус уродился, что поделаешь. В любом случае тот, кого таким образом пытаются бросить, испытает как минимум досаду на то, что его личную жизнь, судя по всему, очень подробно обсудили на семейном совете.

*8. Дружеский.* По аналогии с родителями, в отношения могут "изящно" вмешаться друзья. Если инициатор разрыва не может решиться на него, то самая большая подлость, на которую он только может пойти – это расстаться с бывшей любовью с помощью близкого друга. Впрочем, участие друга в таком деликатном деле не означает, что расставание станет дружеским (в смысле сохранения дружеских отношений с бывшим или бывшей).

*9. Праздничный.* Людям свойственно по каким-то причинам придавать слишком большое значение праздникам, датам, событиям. И чтобы "не испортить праздник", сообщение о разрыве отношений они придерживают – ровно до того момента, как счастливый виновник торжества, получив все свои подарки, поздравления и море прекрасного настроения, проводит гостей и останется наедине с тем, кого все еще наивно продолжает считать своей половинкой. Боль потери будет еще сильнее – на фоне недавней радости.

----------

